# a 1JZ gathering of sorts



## blitzer (Nov 5, 2007)

e28's 1jz was just transplanted, and the aesthetics have a long way to go (owner thinkin of what colour to re-spray the car to- i told him to leave it as it is! a rugged battle waggen!)

.. but a spin in the car was amazing... pull of the turbo negated all signs of the car's weight..incredibly strong
































































2JZ-34's time to spray the front after its transplant.. bumper choice sort of debatable



















1JZ'd(n.a.) 124




























banzai ichiban!


----------



## ganesht (Sep 9, 2008)

any info on the install on the e28? im assuming the front sump 1jz was used? how off were the engine and trans mounts? and which trans was used?


----------

